# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Greetings From The Venice-Simplon Orient Express

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan and I are finishing up a European vacation with visits to Munich, Dresden, Leipzig, and Berlin, where we boarded the luxurious Belmond Orient Express train destined for London via Paris, Calais, and the Chunnel. I can't post photos here but have a look at our web site to see some of the fun http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

----------


## KevinS

You boys do get around!

Nice photos on your webpage.   Dinner Jacket and Kilt, nicely done!

----------


## cec1

Looks like a fabulous trip!  Thanks for the post & photos.

----------


## amyb

You guys take fabulous trips.

----------


## GramChop

My, oh my....you gentlemen sure know how to travel in style.  Thank you so much for sharing your adventures with us.

----------

